# xf86-video-nv and nvidia-driver-304: do they fully overlap?



## Snurg (Feb 28, 2021)

I have not yet managed to find out for sure whether the packaged drivers xf86-video-nv and nvidia-driver-304 completely overlap.
My problem now is the question:
*Can I assume with (some) certainty, that all cards from NV4 up, which are too old for the 304 nvidia driver, are supported by xf86-video-nv?*

I have looked at the source, and it looks like that the range from NV4 to at least NV40 is covered.
But to be certain, I'd like to look at the original upstream sources.

*Any idea how to find out from which upstream nvidia driver version the [PMAN=]xf86-video-nv[/PMAN] port was packaged?*

List of all Nvidia graphics chipsets: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units
xf86-video-nv sources: https://github.com/freedesktop/xorg-xf86-video-nv/tree/master/src


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2021)

The x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv is the open source nv(4) driver, written by Xorg developers. Some acceleration for 2D, nothing on 3D. The x11/nvidia-driver (regardless of the version) are the closed source drivers from NVidia themselves.


----------

